# Flying Fulmar



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Clyde Shipping tug taken in the early 80s assisting SAKURA COB into the narrow entrance of the James Watt Dock in Greenock with a cargo of sugar.
If I remember correctly,she was built by Ryton Marine on Tyneside,a tragically short lived yard which,I think only built 2 ships-FULMAR and an Isle of Wight ferry NETLEY CASTLE.Stand to be shot down in flames over that !!!


----------



## neil maclachlan (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Paul,
Like yourself I've always had an interest in ships,my father also,who was a ships plater by trade. His father,(my grandfather) was senior tugboat master with the Clyde Shipping Company, was master of the tug " Flying Scotsman" which was the only paddle tug in the Clyde Shipping Company fleet (when I was a boy),she was built in South Shields on the Tyne. My Grandfather brought her round to the clyde when she was new.My father as a boy sailed as cabin boy with his father and I was raised on tales of the sea from his experiances.
Thanks for the memories,
Neil Mac.


----------



## FLYERS (Sep 21, 2005)

Paul / Neil,

A little something that might just interest you.

1974 FLYING FULMAR, 1992 ALCE NERO

Registered: IMO 7324118 (RI 72504) /(GBR)ON 361592 /(ITA)ON 1185
298 GRT, 0 NRT, L38,21m(34,14), B9,43m(9,00), D3,982m(4,50) - fifi, poll.contr.
1 cpp, 2x diesel 4tew 6cyl British-Polar type SF16RS-D, 2841bhp-2089kW total, sp 14kn, bp 37t

FLYING FULMAR
1974: Built by "Ryton Marine Ltd" at Wallsend (YN 529)
1974 -xx/02: delivered to "Clyde Shipping Co Ltd" at Glasgow
(GBR flag, regd Glasgow, ON 361592, c/s GTHR)
1992: To "Riomorchiatori Siciliani Srl" at Palermo (ITA), renamed ALCE NERO
(ITA flag, regd Palermo, ON 1185, c/s IQWA)
1994 -06/06: L.R. class withdrawn at owner's request
199x: (300 GT)
2004: still in service

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks George.Glad she/s still with us.


----------

